# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  परिचयः - भारतीय संगीतकारों की चुनी हुई रचनाएँ

## Neelima

परिचयः - भारतीय संगीतकारों की चुनी हुई रचनाएँ
*खय्याम* - भारतीय फिल्म संगीत के पुरोधा


खय्याम संगीतकारों की उस पीढी से ताल्लुक रखते हैं जिन्होंने बेहद चुनिंदा फिल्मों में उन्हीं नगमों को अपने सुर दिए जो शब्द और भाव के नजरिए से बेहतरीन थे और जो फिल्म की कहानी का हिस्सा बनकर आते थे । यही वजह है कि उन्होंने संगीतकार के रूप में साठ साल के अपने कैरियर के दौरान मात्र 53 या 54 फिल्मों में ही काम किया लेकिन फिल्म चाहे हिट रही हो या फ्लॉप उनका हर नगमा नायाब है और आज भी श्रोताओं को पुरसुकून अहसास से भर देता है ।

अपने संगीत के बारे में खय्याम का कहना है कि उनका संगीत निचले दर्जे के सिनेमा के लिए नहीं है और वह समझौता करने के बजाय काम नहीं करना पसंद करेंगे । आज जिस तरह की फिल्में बन रही हैं उनमें संगीत देने के बारे में वह सोच भी नहीं सकते । उनका यह भी कहना है कि पहले के संगीतकारों में अपनी शर्त पर काम करने का साहस होता था लेकिन आज के संगीतकारों में यह बात नहीं है । उनमें अपनी ऐसी मौलिक शैली बनाने के जज्बे की कमी है जिससे गायक अपनी गायन क्षमता का पूरा इस्तेमाल कर सकें। इस सिलसिले में एक वाकया है कि एक फिल्म के निर्माण के दौरान निर्माता इस्मत चुगताई कैफी आजमी के किसी गीत से खुश नहीं थीं । उन्होंने खय्याम से कहा कि यह किताबी कविता है और वह इसे फिल्म में नहीं रखेंगी लेकिन खय्याम उस गीत को फिल्म में लेने के लिए उन पर जोर देते रहे । उन्होंने गीत को स्वरबद्ध भी कर दिया और फिर उसे इस्मत चुगताई को सुनाया । इस बार वह गीत को सुनकर इतनी खुश हो गई कि उन्होंने गीत की तारीफ करते हुए खय्याम से उसे तुरन्त रिकार्ड कराने को कह दिया ।

मूडी और चूजी कहे जाने वाले खय्याम मूल नाम मोहम्मद जहूर खय्याम हाशमी का जन्म अविभाजित पंजाब में नवांशहर जिले के राहोन गांव में । 8 फरवरी ।927 को हुआ था । बचपन में सादात हुसैन नाम से पुकारे जाने वाले खय्याम अभिनेता बनने का इरादा रखते थे । वह अक्सर घर से भागकर फिल्म देखने शहर चले जाया करते थे । उनकी इस आदत से घर वाले काफी परेशान रहा करते थे । एक दिन वह अपने इस ख्वाब को पूरा करने के लिए घर से भागकर दिल्ली में अपने चाचा के घर पहुंच गए थे । उस समय उनकी उम्र सिर्फ दस साल थी । उनके चाचा ने उन्हें स्कूल में दाखिल करा दिया लेकिन उनका मन पढ़ने में बिलकुल नहीं लगता था । किसी तरह उन्होंने पांचवीं तक पढाई की । उसी दौरान उनके चाचा ने गीत, संगीत और फिल्मों के लिए उनकी दीवानगी को देखकर उन्हें संगीत सीखने के लिए भी प्रोत्साहित किया ।

खय्याम से बडे तीन और भाई थे और सभी अच्छे पढे-लिखे होने के साथ ही काव्य रचना करने और संगीत सुनने के शौकीन थे। घर में इस तरह का माहौल होने के कारण किसी ने भी खय्याम के संगीत सीखने पर एतराज नहीं किया । हंगामा तभी हुआ जब उन्होंने यह कह दिया कि वह अदाकारी और संगीत के जरिए रोजी-रोटी कमाना चाहते हैं । खय्याम ने संगीत की शुरुआती तालीम उस दौर के मशहूर संगीतकार पंडित हुस्नलाल भगतराम और पंडित अमरनाथ से हासिल की । उसके बाद वह फिल्मों में काम करने की तमन्ना लिए जहां उनकी मुलाकात उस दौर के पाकिस्तान के बडे शास्त्रीय गायक और फिल्म संगीतकार बाबा चिश्ती जी.ए.चिश्ती से हुई । उनकी इस मुलाकात का प्रसंग भी बड़ा दिलचस्प है । हुआ यूं कि खय्याम चिश्ती की एक संगीत रचना सुनने के बाद उसका पहला हिस्सा तुरन्त उन्हें सुना दिया । इससे प्रभावित होकर बाबा चिश्ती ने उन्हें अपने सहायक के तौर पर संगीत की तालीम देना तो कबूल कर लिया लेकिन कहा कि वह उन्हें प्रशिक्षण के दौरान पैसा नहीं देंगे । अलबत्ता उनके भोजन, आवास और वस्त्र का इंतजाम कर देंगे ।

खय्याम को पैसे की खास जरूरत तो थी नहीं वह उनके पास रहने के लिए तैयार हो गए । बाबा चिश्ती के पास उन्होंने छह माह तक काम किया लेकिन उन्हें उस समय बेहद शर्मिदगी महसूस होती थी जब उनके दोस्त उनके खाने का बिल भी चुकाया करते थे । इस स्थिति से बचने के लिए उन्होंने बडे भाई से कुछ पैसे मांगने के बारे में सोचा और अपने भाई मुश्ताक के पास आधी रात में पहुंच गए । बडे़ भाई के पूछने पर कि वह क्या काम कर रहे हैं, उन्होंने बताया कि वह चिश्ती बाबा से संगीत की तालीम ले रहे हैं । इससे वह बेहद खुश हुए और फिर उन्होंने दूसरा सवाल किया कि वह तुम्हें कितनी रकम दे रहे हैं खय्याम ने जब बडे़ भाई को बताया कि उन्हें इसके लिए कोई रकम नहीं मिल रही है और वह हर बार दोस्तों के पैसा अदा करने पर शर्मिदगी की हालत में उनके पास आए हैं तो उन्होंने वाक्य पूरा होने से पहले ही उन्हें थप्पड़ जड़ दिया और कहा कि क्या तुम यही बनने मुंबई गए थे बिना पैसे का नौकर, तुम जिन्दगी में क्या करोगे, तुम तो पढे़-लिखे भी नहीं हो । इस घटना का युवा खय्याम पर गहरा असर पडा और उन्होंने ठान लिया कि अब वह कभी किसी से पैसे नहीं मांगेगे । ।943 में वह लुधियाना वापस आ गए और उन्होंने काम की तलाश शुरु कर दी ।

द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध का समय था और सेना में जोर-शोर से भर्तियां की जा रही थीं । उसी दौरान 18 वर्षीय खय्याम को एक विज्ञापन पढने को मिला जिसमें युवाओं को प्रशिक्षण देने के बाद रोजगार और अच्छी रकम देने की पेशकश की गई थी । चूंकि खय्याम के पास कोई चारा नहीं था, इसलिए वह सेना में सिपाही के तौर पर भर्ती हो गए । सेना में उन्होंने अनुशासन और समर्पण सीखा और एक सांस्कृतिक दल का हिस्सा बन गए जो जगह-जगह जाकर नाटकों के माध्यम से लोगों को सेना में भर्ती होने के लिए प्रेरित करता था। सेना में वह दो साल रहे । इस दौरान उन्होंने काफी धन जोड़ लिया ।

खय्याम एक बार फिर चिश्ती बाबा के साथ जुड़ गए लेकिन इस बार निर्माता-निर्देशक बी.आर.चोपडा की नजर इस मेहनती युवक पर पड़ गई और उन्होंने बाबा चिश्ती को उन्हें प्रतिमाह ।25 रुपये तनख्वाह देने के लिए राजी कर लिया । बाबा चिश्ती से संगीत की बारीकियां सीखने के बाद खय्याम ।946 में अभिनेता बनने के इरादे से मुंबई आ गए और अपने गुरु हुस्नलाल भगतराम के मिले जिन्होंने उन्हें रोमियो एंड जूलियट फिल्म में जोहराबाई अंबालेवाली के साथ युगल गीत "दोनों जहां तेरी मोहब्बत में हार के.. " गाने का मौका दिया । उस दौरान उन्होंने गीता दत्त और मीना कपूर के साथ भी कुछ गीत गए ।

उस दौरान खय्याम ने एस.डी.नारंग की फिल्म ये है जिंदगी में अभिनय किया । चूंकि उन दिनों स्वतंत्र रूप से संगीत देने का मौका मिलना आसान काम नहीं था इसलिए वह अजीज खान बुलो सी. रानी और हुस्नलाल भगतराम जैसे संगीतकारों के सहायक के रूप में काम करने लगे । आखिरकार खय्याम को एक इम्तिहान पास करने के बाद हीर-रांझा फिल्म में संगीत देने का मौका मिला । फिल्म की नायिका मुमताज शांति और निर्माता वली साहब की मंजूरी के बाद उन्हें यह काम मिल पाया । इस फिल्म में खय्याम ने शर्माजी के नाम से सात गीतों के लिए धुनों की रचना की जबकि पांच गीत को एक अन्य संगीतकार ने वर्माजी के नाम से स्वरबद्ध किया । उन्होंने इस फिल्म के लिए गीता दत्त के साथ तीन युगल गीत भी गाए । वर्माजी के साथ युगल संगीतकार के रूप में उन्होंने पांच और फिल्मों में संगीत दिया जिनमें परदा, बीवी और प्यार की बातें प्रमुख हैं । खय्याम का नाम बीवी फिल्म से चमका जब उनके संगीत निर्देशन में मोहम्मद रफी का गाया "अकेले में वो घबराते तो होंगे..." बेहद मकबूल हुआ और वली साहब ने उनकी प्रतिभा का कायल होकर उन्हें अपनी फिल्म में पहली बार स्वतंत्र रूप से संगीत देने का जिम्मा सौंप दिया । लेकिन बाद में दोनों के बीच मतभेद हो जाने के कारण उन्हें यह फिल्म छोडनी पडी ।

सिद्धांतों के साथ किसी भी तरह का समझौता नहीं करते हुए अपनी शर्तों पर ही काम करने वाले खय्याम की जिन्दगी में आखिर वह दिन आ ही गया जब जिया सरहदी ने फुटपाथ फिल्म में उन्हें पहली बार स्वतंत्र संगीत निर्देशक के रूप में काम करने का मौका दिया । सरहदी की सलाह पर इस फिल्म में उन्होंने पहली बार खय्याम नाम से संगीत दिया । वैसे तो इस फिल्म के लगभग सभी नगमे मकबूल हुए लेकिन अली सरदार जाफरी का लिखा और तलत महमूद का गाया गीत "शामे गम की कसम.. आज गमगीं हम.." क्लासिक गीतों में शुमार किया जाता है । इस गीत में खय्याम का संगीत मन पर उदासी, बेचैनी, इंतजार, तड़प और अकुलाहट का ऐसा मिलाजुला भाव छोड जाता है कि श्रोता उसमें डूबकर रह जाता है ।

फुटपाथ के बाद खय्याम में कुछ और फिल्मों में संगीत दिया लेकिन उनसे उन्हें कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ। फिर उन्हें मिली राजकपूर अभिनीत फिल्म फिर सुबह होगी और इस फिल्म से उनके संगीत जीवन में भी सुबह का उजाला फैल गया । दिलचस्प बात यह है कि इस फिल्म में पहले संगीत निर्देशन देने का जिम्मा उन्हें नहीं मिला था । राजकपूर की फिल्मों के लिए संगीतकार शंकर-जयकिशन संगीत दिया करते थे लेकिन गीतकार साहिर लुधियानवी चाहते थे कि इस फिल्म का संगीत खय्याम ही दें । उनका मानना था कि वही उनके गीतों के साथ इंसाफ कर सकते हैं । उन्होंने और निर्माता रमेश सहगल ने राजकपूर से कहा कि वह खय्याम की बनायी धुनें सुन लें और उसके बाद ही कोई फैसला करें । खय्याम ने फिल्म के टाइटल गीत "वो सुबह कभी तो आएगी.." के लिए लगभग छह धुनें तैयार करके राजकपूर को सुनाया तो उनकी बनायी सभी धुनों पर वाह वाह कर उठे और बोले कि उन्होंने ऐसी धुनें पहले कभी नहीं सुनीं । साथ ही उन्हें फिल्म का संगीत देने की इजाजत दे दी ।

खय्याम और साहिर की जोडी ने इस फिल्म के लिए एक से बढकर एक खूबसूरत और दिलकश गीत श्रोताओं की नजर किए । फिर आई शोला और शबनम फिल्म जिसमें एक बार फिर उनका और कैफी आजमी का साथ हुआ । इस फिल्म के भी सभी गीत बेहद मकबूल हुए और वह शोहरत की उस बुलंदी पर पहुंच गए जहां पहुंचना किसी संगीतकार के लिए सपने की तरह होता है । खय्याम ने अपने लंबे कैरियर के दौरान दो बार धमाकेदार वापसी की । पहली बार उन्होंने ।976 में यश चोपड़ा की फिल्म कभी-कभी और दूसरी बार ।982 में मुजफ्फर अली की फिल्म. उमराव जान से लंबे समय की खामोशी को तोड़ा । कभी कभी फिल्म में अपने पुराने जोड़ीदार साहिर लुधियानवी के गीतों पर उन्होंने अपनी रेंज का परिचय देते हुए हर तरह का संगीत दिया । इस फिल्म के संगीत के लिए उन्हें सर्वश्रेष्ठ संगीतकार का फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार मिला । उमराव जान फिल्म में खय्याम ने आशा भोंसले से कुछ ऐसी मीठी गजलें गवाई जिन्हें सुनकर आशा भोंसले भी विश्वास नहीं कर पाई कि वह इतनी सहजता से गजलें भी गा सकती हैं । फिल्म की हर गजल पर खय्याम की अनूठी संगीत शैली की छाप है । इस फिल्म के लिए आशा भोंसले को अपने कैरियर का पहला राष्ट्रीय पुरस्कार और खय्याम को सर्वश्रेष्ठ संगीतकार का राष्ट्रीय पुरस्कार भी मिला ।

कमाल अमरोही की रजिया सुल्तान फिल्म में तो खय्याम संगीत उस मंजिल पर पहुंच गए जहां वह खुदा की इबादत बन जाता है । वैसे तो फिल्म के सभी गीत नायाब हैं लेकिन जांनिसार अख्तर रचित उसका एक गीत "ऐ दिले नादां." की एक पंक्ति ये जमीं चुप है आसमां चुप है..के दौरान जब सहरा की वीरानी और निस्तब्धता में संगीत भी मौन हो जाता है तो खय्याम के ख्याल की दाद देनी पडती है । ऐसा वही संगीतकार कर सकता है.. जो जानता है कि खामोशी की भी जुबान होती है जो हजारों शब्दों से ज्यादा अर्थपूर्ण होती है ।

खय्याम ने गैर फिल्मी गीतों और गजलों को भी अपनी संवेदनशील संगीत रचनाओं से सजाया और मुकेश, तलत महमूद, मीना कुमारी, मोहम्मद रफी आदि के स्वरों का उनमें इस्तेमाल किया । मीना कुमारी के गीतों को उन्होंने आई राइट आई रिसाइट एल्बम नाम से जारी किया । उनकी पत्नी जगजीत कौर ने भी उनकी संगीत रचनाओं पर कई फिल्मी और गैर फिल्मी गीतों को अपना स्वर दिया है । इसके अलावा वह ऐसे संगीतकारों की जमात में शामिल हैं जिन्होंने रेखा, माला सिन्हा और शबाना आजमी जैसी अभिनेत्रियों से भी गाने गवाए हैं ।
http://www.mediafire.com/?pqsqotqwwbdwy
or
http://www.filesonic.com/file/493623..._Khaiyyaam.rar

----------


## Neelima

चित्रगुप्त 
हिन्दी फिल्मों की एक प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार जोड़ी आनन्द-मिलिंद के पिता चित्रगुप्त श्रीवास्तव थे । उनका जन्म बिहार के गोपालगंज जिले के करमैनी गांव में 16 नवम्बर 1917 को हुआ। चित्रगुप्त उच्च शिक्षित थे। उन्होंने डबल एम ए किया था - अर्थशास्त्र और पत्रकारिता में। वह पटना में प्रोफेसर थे लेकिन संगीतकार बनने के लिये बिहार से मुंबई आ गये। बंबई आने पर वह 1946 में उस समय के प्रमुख संगीत निर्देशक एस एन त्रिपाठी के सहायक बन गये। उन्हें पहला काम 1946 में ही रामनिक वैद्य के साथ मिला। लेकिन उन्हें अपनी पहचान बनाने में काफी संघर्ष एवं मेहनत करना पड़ा। पहला ब्रेक मिलने के करीब छह साल बाद चित्रगुप्त ने 1952 में फिल्म ‘‘सिंधबाद द सेलर’’ में संगीत दिया। इस फिल्म में मोहम्मद रफी और शमशाद बेगम के गाये युगल गीत - ‘‘अदा से झुमते हुये’’ के जरिये अपनी पहचान बनायी। 
इसके बाद उस समय के प्रमुख संगीतकार सचिन देव बर्मन ने उन्हें एवीएम स्टूडियोज के मेयप्पम के पास भेजा और उहोंने1955 मे ‘‘शिव भक्त’’ के लिये संगीत देने का काम मिला। इसके बाद उन्होंने एवीएम के बैनर तले बनी भाभी, बरखा, मैं चुप रहूंगी और मैं भी लड़की हूं जैसी फिल्मों के लिये भी संगीत दिया। उन्होंने इस स्टूडियोज से जुड़े अनेक बड़े नामों - मोहन सहगल, हृरिकेष मुखर्जी, जी पी सिप्पी, किशोर साहू के साथ काम किया। 
चित्रगुप्त संगीतकार होने के साथ-साथ अच्छे गायक एवं गीतकार थे। चित्रगुप्त को लोकसंगीत के अलावा शास्त्रीय संगीत की गहरी समझ थी जो फिल्म एक राज में किशोर कुमार के गाये गीत - ‘‘पायल वाली देखना’’ से साफ जाहिर होता है।’
उहोंने अपने समय के सभी प्रसिद्ध गीतकारों - साहिर लुधियानवी, मजरूह सुल्तानपुरी, आनंद बख्शी, प्रेम धवन और राजेन्द्र कृष्ण के साथ काम किया। 
हालाँकि चित्रगुप्त ने मुख्य तौर पर कम बजट की फिल्मों के लिये संगीत रचना की लेकिन उनके संगीतबद्ध किये हुए अनेक गीत अत्यन्त कर्णप्रिय हैं। इनमें से कई गीतों का सुरीला जादू आज लोगों के सिर चढ़ कर बोल रहा है। इनमें से एक राग पहाड़ी पर आधारित अविस्मरणीय गीत है, ‘चल उड़ जा रे पंक्षी’। भाभी फिल्म के इस गीत में लगता है चित्रगुप्त और इसके गायक मोहम्मद रफी ने अपनी पूरी प्रतिभा उड़ेल दी थी। इस फिल्म का एक और गीत, ‘चली चली रे पतंग’ को मोहम्म्द रफी ने लता मंगेशकर के साथ गाया है।
चित्रगुप्त ने फिल्म आकाशदीप के लिये एक और महत्वपूर्ण संगीत की रचना की थी, ‘मुझे दर्दे दिल का पता ना था’। रफी साहब ने इस गीत के अलावा राग मलकौंस पर आधारित चित्रागुप्त का एक और गीत गाया है, ‘अखियन संग अखियन लगी’। 
चित्रगुप्त के संगीत निर्देशन में लता के साथ रफी साब ने एक मनमोहक गीत गाया है, फिल्म मैं चुप रहूंगी के ‘कोई बता दे दिल है जहाँ’। साहिर लुधियानवी के नज्म पर आधारित चित्रागुप्त ने फिल्म वासना के लिये दो महत्वपूर्ण संगीत की रचना की है, ‘ये पर्वतों के दायरे’ और ‘इतनी नाजुक ना बनो’। इन्हें भी रफी साब ने स्वर दिया। ऊँचे लोग अभिनेता फिरोज खान के लिये अत्यंत कामयाब फिल्म साबित हुई थी जिसमें रफी ने चित्रागुप्त की संगीत रचना में गाया था, ‘जाग दिले दीवाना’। रफी ने सुमन कल्याणपुर के साथ दो यादगार युगल गीत गाये हैं, ‘लागी छूटे ना’ और ‘बहुत हसीन है तुम्हारी’।
चित्रगुप्त ने हिन्दी फिल्मों के अलावा भोजपुरी फिल्मों के लिये भी संगीत दिये हैं। वह भोजपुरी फिल्मों के प्रमुख संगीतकार माने जाते रहे। गांगा मइया तोहे पियरी चढ़इवो, लागी नाहीं छूटे रामा, गंगा किनारे मोरा गांव हो, पिया के गांव और गंगा जैसी फिल्मों के लिये अत्यंत सुरीले धुनों की रचना की। मोहम्मद रफी ने चित्रगुप्त के संगीत निर्देशन में ‘गंगा मइया तोरा पियरी चढ़इवो’ के लिये अत्यंत दर्दभरा गीत गाया है, ‘सोनवा के पिंजरा में बंद भइले हाय राम’। पिया के गांव का उनका गीत - ‘‘जुग-जुग जिये तू ललनवा’’ सुनकर पूरा ग्रामीण लोक जीवन सजीव हो उठता है।
चित्रगुप्त की प्रतिनिधि संगीत रचनाओं को डाउनलोड करने के लिये नीचे दिये गये लिंक में से किसी एक पर क्लिक करें -
http://www.filesonic.com/file/493226...hitragupta.rar
या
http://www.mediafire.com/?t4q5o7f0r3svg

----------


## Neelima

Parichay:Naushad

http://www.filesonic.com/file/558206...ay_Naushad.rar
            or
http://www.mediafire.com/?jtctsy0fjz3uk
:chair::spam4::bump:
           :ciao:

----------


## man-vakil

*नीलिमा जी ..बहुत सुन्दर और संगीत ज्ञान से प्रेरित सूत्र की रचना की है आपने...इसमें उपलब्ध जानकारी अत्यंत रोचक है...ऐसे साफ़ सुथरे और ज्ञानवर्दक  सूत्र के साथ इस मंच पर आपका आगमन वन्दनीय है...*

----------


## mzone420

*बहुत अच्छे ....आपने इस सूत्र में पोस्टिंग बंद क्यू कर दी? बहुत ही लाजवाब सूत्र है......* 




> परिचयः - भारतीय संगीतकारों की चुनी हुई रचनाएँ
> *खय्याम* - भारतीय फिल्म संगीत के पुरोधा
> 
> 
> खय्याम संगीतकारों की उस पीढी से ताल्लुक रखते हैं जिन्होंने बेहद चुनिंदा फिल्मों में उन्हीं नगमों को अपने सुर दिए जो शब्द और भाव के नजरिए से बेहतरीन थे और जो फिल्म की कहानी का हिस्सा बनकर आते थे 
> खय्याम से बडे तीन और भाई थे और सभी अच्छे पढे-लिखे होने के साथ ही काव्य रचना करने और संगीत सुनने के शौकीन थे। घर में इस तरह का माहौल होने के कारण किसी ने भी खय्याम के संगीत सीखने पर एतराज नहीं किया । हंगामा तभी हुआ जब उन्होंने यह कह दिया कि वह अदाकारी और संगीत के जरिए रोजी-रोटी कमाना चाहते हैं । खय्याम ने संगीत की शुरुआती तालीम उस दौर के मशहूर संगीतकार पंडित हुस्नलाल भगतराम और पंडित अमरनाथ से हासिल की । उसके बाद वह फिल्मों में काम करने की तमन्ना लिए जहां उनकी मुलाकात उस दौर के पाकिस्तान के बडे शास्त्रीय गायक और फिल्म संगीतकार बाबा चिश्ती जी.ए.चिश्ती से हुई । उनकी इस मुलाकात का प्रसंग भी बड़ा दिलचस्प है । हुआ यूं कि खय्याम चिश्ती की एक संगीत रचना सुनने के बाद उसका पहला हिस्सा तुरन्त उन्हें सुना दिया । इससे प्रभावित होकर बाबा चिश्ती ने उन्हें अपने सहायक के तौर पर संगीत की तालीम देना तो कबूल कर लिया लेकिन कहा कि वह उन्हें प्रशिक्षण के दौरान पैसा नहीं देंगे । अलबत्ता उनके भोजन, आवास और वस्त्र का इंतजाम कर देंगे ।
> 
> खय्याम को पैसे की खास जरूरत तो थी नहीं वह उनके पास रहने के लिए तैयार हो गए । बाबा चिश्ती के पास उन्होंने छह माह तक काम किया लेकिन उन्हें उस समय बेहद शर्मिदगी महसूस होती थी जब उनके दोस्त उनके खाने का बिल भी चुकाया करते थे । इस स्थिति से बचने के लिए उन्होंने बडे भाई से कुछ पैसे मांगने के बारे में सोचा और अपने भाई मुश्ताक के पास आधी रात में पहुंच गए । बडे़ भाई के पूछने पर कि वह क्या काम कर रहे हैं, उन्होंने बताया कि वह चिश्ती बाबा से संगीत की तालीम ले रहे हैं । इससे वह बेहद खुश हुए और फिर उन्होंने दूसरा सवाल किया कि वह तुम्हें कितनी रकम दे रहे हैं खय्याम ने जब बडे़ भाई को बताया कि उन्हें इसके लिए कोई रकम नहीं मिल रही है और वह हर बार दोस्तों के पैसा अदा करने पर शर्मिदगी की हालत में उनके पास आए हैं तो उन्होंने वाक्य पूरा होने से पहले ही उन्हें थप्पड़ जड़ दिया और कहा कि क्या तुम यही बनने मुंबई गए थे बिना पैसे का नौकर, तुम जिन्दगी में क्या करोगे, तुम तो पढे़-लिखे भी नहीं हो । इस घटना का युवा खय्याम पर गहरा असर पडा और उन्होंने ठान लिया कि अब वह कभी किसी से पैसे नहीं मांगेगे । ।943 में वह लुधियाना वापस आ गए और उन्होंने काम की तलाश शुरु कर दी ।
> 
> ...

----------


## r prasad

काबिलेतारीफ सूत्र है ... अभी संगीतकारों की लंबी  सूची है आशा करता हूँ उनके बारे में भी आप जल्दी ही लिखेंगी |

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र |ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र| सूत्र अद्यतन करो |

----------


## arjun32

अच्छा  सूत्र है....... सचिन  देव वर्मन जी के बारे में भी कुछ बताये....

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सूत्र लेकिन अफसोष आपने इसको बीच रहा में ही छोड़ दिया , कृपया इसे अद्यतन करो नीलिमा जी..........

----------


## Neelima

> अच्छा  सूत्र है....... सचिन  देव वर्मन जी के बारे में भी कुछ बताये....


सचिन  देव वर्मन जी

----------


## Neelima

*संगीतकार रवि*
कहते हैं कि क़िस्मत में जो रहता है, वही होता है। शुरु से ही इस बात पर बहस चलती आ रही है कि क़िस्मत बड़ी है या मेहनत। यक़ीनन इस दुनिया में मेहनत का कोई विकल्प नहीं है, लेकिन इस बात को भी अस्वीकार नहीं किया जा सकता कि क़िस्मत का भी एक बड़ा हाथ होता है हर किसी की ज़िंदगी में। ख़ैर, यह मंच सही जगह नहीं है इस बहस में जाने का, लेकिन आज का जो गीत हम आपके लिए लेकर आए हैं वह क़िस्मत के खेल की ही बात कहता है। संगीतकार रवि फ़िल्मी दुनिया में आए थे एक गायक बनने के लिए, लेकिन बन गए संगीतकार। शायद यह भी उनके क़िस्मत में ही लिखा था। इसमें कोई दोराय नहीं कि बतौर संगीतकार उन्होने हमें एक से एक बेहतरीन गीत दिए हैं ५० से लेकर ८० के दशक तक। लेकिन शुरुआत में उनकी दिली तमन्ना थी कि वो एक गायक बनें। ख़ुद संगीतकार बन जाने के बाद ना तो उनके फ़िल्मों के निर्माताओं ने उन्हे कभी गाने का मौका दिया और ना ही किसी दूसरे संगीतकार ने उनसे गवाया। हालाँकि उनकी आवाज़ हिंदी फ़िल्मों के टिपिकल हीरो जैसी नहीं थी, लेकिन एक अजीब सी कशिश उनकी आवाज़ में महसूस की जा सकती है जो सुननेवाले को अपनी ओर आकृष्ट कर लेती है। फ़िल्म 'एक फूल दो माली'  फ़िल्म के संगीतकार भी वो ही हैं, और सब से बड़ी बात कि इस गीत को उन्होने ही लिखा है। जी हाँ, फ़िल्म के पर्दे पर ज़रूर प्रेम धवन का नाम दिया गया था, लेकिन रवि जी ने ही अपने एक इंटरव्यू में कहा था कि यह गीत उन्होने ही लिखा था। तो भई, आज के 'ओल्ड इज़ गोल्ड' पर तो एक तरह से रवि जी का ही राज है।

इंटरव्यू के इस अंश को पढ़कर आप भी यही बोल पड़ेंगे कि "क़िस्मत के खेल निराले मेरे भ*इया"। और अब, ओवर टू रवि जी। "आपको पता है रेडियो में गाने के लिए जिन्होने मेरा ऒडिशन लिया था वो और कोई नहीं बल्कि महान सितारिस्ट पंडित रविशंकर जी थे। उन्होने कहा कि मेरी आवाज़ अच्छी है और मुझे और रियाज़ करनी चाहिए। मेरी बहुत इच्छा थी कि मैं अपनी रिकार्ड की हुई आवाज़ सुनूँ। १९४९ के आख़िर में एक बहुत बड़ा 'वर्ल्ड ट्रेड फ़ेयर' दिल्ली के राम लीला मैदान में आयोजित किया गया था। मैं अपने कुछ दोस्तों के साथ वहाँ गया। वहाँ बहुत सारे स्टॊल्स थे, मैनें देखा कि एक स्टॊल में 'वायर रिकार्डर' के नाम से कुछ रखा हुआ है। मैने दुकानदार से पूछा कि यह क्या है। उसने बताया कि इसमें आवाज़ रिकार्ड करके दोबारा बजाया जा सकता है। मैं अपनी रिकार्डेड आवाज़ सुनना चाह रहा था बहुत दिनों से, तो मैने सोचा कि यही अच्छा मौका है, लेकिन मैं दोस्तों के सामने नहीं करना चाहता था। इसलिए मैं अगले दिन फिर अकेला गया और जो गीत रिकार्ड करवाया वह था "तेरे कूचे में अरमानों की दुनिया लेकर आया हूँ"। जब उसने रिकार्डिंग् को बजाया, तो मैं सोच रहा था कि आवाज़ तो रफ़ी साहब से मिल रही है। (यह सुनकर विविध भारती के सारे उद्*घोषक ज़ोर से हँस पड़े थे)। तो यह पहली बार मैने अपनी आवाज़ सुनी। मेरे दोस्त भी कहते थे कि मेरी आवाज़ अच्छी है और मुझे बम्बई में क़िस्मत आज़माने जाना ही चाहिए। मैं भी मानता था कि मैं बम्बई जाकर ज़िंदगी में कुछ कर सकता हूँ। जब P&T वालों ने मुझे पठानकोट स्थानांतरित करने का नोटिस दिया तो मैने तीन सुझाव दिए - पहला दिल्ली, दूसरा बम्बई, और तीसरा भारत का कोई और शहर। लेकिन मेरे अनुरोध को स्वीकारा नहीं गया और मुझे पठानकोट जाने का आदेश मिला। मैं निराश होकर घर आया और २० दिनों की छुट्टी लेकर बम्बई की ट्रेन में बैठ गया। मैं बम्बई में किसी को नहीं जानता था। यह १९४५ की बात है, तब तक मेरी शादी भी हो गई थी और एक बेटी भी थी। मैंने बम्बई की ट्रेन में गीतों की किताब पढ़कर समय बिताया।" दोस्तों, बम्बई में उतरने के बाद रवि साहब के संघर्ष का दौर शुरु हुआ, और आख़िर में वो हेमन्त कुमार के दरवाज़े तक पहुँच ही गए, जहाँ पर हेमन्त दा ने उन्हे कोरस में शामिल कर लिया। एकल गीत गाने का तो सुयोग नहीं हुया लेकिन हेमन्त दा उनकी संगीत प्रतिभा को पहचान गए और उन्हे अपना सहायक बना लिया।

----------


## Neelima

संगीतकार रवि [मूल नाम रवि शंकर शर्मा] का जन्म 03 मार्च 1926 को हुआ था। बचपन के दिनों से ही उनका रुझान संगीत की ओर था और वह पार्श्वगायक बनना चाहते थे, हालांकि उन्होंने किसी उस्ताद से संगीत की शिक्षा नही ली थी। पचास के दशक में बतौर पार्श्वगायक बनने की तमन्ना लिए रवि मुंबई आ गए। मुंबई में रवि की मुलाकात निर्माता-निर्देशक देवेन्द्र गोयल से हुई जो उन दिनों अपनी फिल्म 'वचन' के लिए संगीतकार की तलाश कर रहे थे। देवेन्द्र गोयल ने रवि की प्रतिभा को पहचान उन्हें अपनी फिल्म वचन में बतौर संगीतकार काम करने का मौका दिया।

अपनी पहली ही फिल्म वचन में रवि ने दमदार संगीत देकर श्रोताओं को मंत्रमुग्ध कर दिया। वर्ष 1955 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म वचन में पार्श्वगायिक आशा भोंसले की आवाज में रचा बसा यह गीत चंदा मामा दूर के पुआ पकाए गुर के... उन दिनों काफी सुपरहिट हुए और आज भी बच्चों के बीच काफी शिद्धत के साथ सुने जाते है। फिल्म वचन की सफलता के बाद रवि कुछ हद तक अपनी पहचान बनाने में कामयाब हो गए।

अपने वजूद को तलाशते रवि को फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में सही मुकाम पाने के लिए लगभग पांच वर्ष इंतजार करना पड़ा। इस बीच उन्होंने अलबेली, प्रभु की माया, अयोध्यापति, नरसी भगत, देवर भाभी, एक साल, घरसंसार, मेंहदी जैसी कई दोयम दर्जे की फिल्मों के लिए संगीत दिया लेकिन इनमें से कोई फिल्म टिकट खिड़की पर सफल नहीं हुई।

रवि की किस्मत का सितारा वर्ष 1960 में प्रदर्शित निर्माता निर्देशक गुरूदत्त की क्लासिक फिल्म चौदहवी का चांद से चमका। बेहतरीन गीत-संगीत और अभिनय से सजी इस फिल्म की कामयाबी ने रवि को बतौर संगीतकार फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में स्थापित कर दिया। आज भी इस फिल्म के सदाबहार गीत

दर्शकों और श्रोताओं को मंत्रमुग्ध कर देते हैं। चौदहवी का चांद हो या आफताब हो..., बदले बदले मेरे सरकार नजर आते है... जैसे फिल्म के इन मधुर गीतों की तासीर आज भी बरकरार है।

फिल्म चौदहवी का चांद की सफलता के बाद रवि को बड़े बजट की कई अच्छी फिल्मों के प्रस्ताव मिलने शुरू हो गए। जिनमें घर की लाज, घूंघट, घराना, चाइना टाउन, रॉखी, भरोसा, गृहस्थी, गुमराह, जैसी बड़े बजट की फिल्में शामिल है। इन फिल्मों की सफलता के बाद रवि ने सफलता की नई बुलंदियों को छुआ और एक से बढ़कर एक संगीत देकर श्रोताओं को मंत्रमुंग्ध कर दिया।

वर्ष 1965 रवि के सिने करियर का अहम पड़ाव साबित हुआ। इस वर्ष उनकी वक्त, खानदान और काजल जैसी सुपरहिट फिल्में प्रदर्शित हुई। बीआर चोपड़ा की फिल्म वक्त में रवि के संगीत का एक अलग अंदाज देखने को मिला। फिल्म में अभिनेता बलराज साहनी पर फिल्माया यह कव्वाली ऐ मेरी जोहरा जबीं तुझे मालूम नही... सिने दर्शक आज भी नही भूल पाए है। फिल्म काजल रवि के संगीत निर्देशन में पार्श्व गायिका आशा भोंसले की आवाज में अभिनेत्री मीना कुमारी पर फिल्माया यह गीत मेरे भइया मेरे चंदा मेरे अनमोल रतन... आज भी रॉखी के मौके पर सुनाई दे जाता है।

सत्तर के दशक मे पाश्चात्य गीत-संगीत की चमक से निर्माता निर्देशक अपने आप को नही बचा सके और धीरे धीरे निर्देशकों ने रवि की ओर से अपना मुख मोड़ लिया। वर्ष 1982 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म निकाह के जरिए रवि ने एक बार फिर से फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में वापसी की कोशिश की लेकिन उन्हें कोई खास कामयाबी नही मिली। सलमा आगा की आवाज में उनके संगीत निर्देशन में रचा बसा यह गीत दिल के अरमा आंसुओं में बह गए... श्रोताओं के बीच काफी लोकप्रिय हुए।

अस्सी के दशक में हिंदी फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में अपनी उपेक्षा देखकर रवि ने मुख मोड़ लिया। बाद में मलयालम फिल्मों के सुप्रसिद्ध निर्माता निर्देशक हरिहरन के कहने पर रवि ने मलयालम फिल्मों के लिए संगीत देने के प्रस्ताव को स्वीकार कर लिया। वर्ष 1986 में प्रदर्शित मलयालम फिल्म पंचगनी से बतौर संगीतकार रवि ने अपने सिने करियर की दूसरी पारी शुरू कर दी।

रवि को मिले सम्मान को यदि देखा जाए तो बतौर संगीतकार वह दो बार फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किए जा चुके है। सबसे पहले उन्हे वर्ष 1961 में फिल्म घराना के सुपरहिट संगीत के लिए फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार दिया गया था। इसके बाद वर्ष 1965 में फिल्म खानदान के लिए भी उन्हें फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार दिया गया। रवि ने अपने चार दशक लंबे सिने करियर में लगभग 200 फिल्मी और गैर फिल्मों के लिए संगीत दिया है। उन्होनें हिन्दी के अलावा मलयालम, पंजाबी, गुजराती, तेलुगू, कन्नड फिल्मों के लिए भी संगीत दिया है।

----------


## Neelima

01 Chaudhvin Ka Chand | Mohd. Rafi | Chaudhvin Ka Chand
02 Husnwale Tera Jawab | Mohd. Rafi | Gharana
03 Bikhra Ke Zulfen Chaman | Lata Mangeshkar | Mukesh | Nazrana
04 Main Khushnaseeb Hoon | Lata Mangeshkar | Mukesh | Tower House
05 Aaj Ki Mulaqat | Lata Mangeshkar |Mahendra kapoor | Bharosa
06 Tumhen Pa Ke Humne | Mohd. Rafi | Asha Bhosle | Gehra Daag
07 Tujhko Mera Pyar Pukare | Asha Bhosle | Mahendra Kapoor | Gumrah
08 Jaan-E-Bahar | Mohd. Rafi | Pyar Kiya To Darna Kiya
09 Sau Baar Janam Lenge | Mohd. Rafi | Ustadon Ka Ustad
10 Ae Mere Zohra Jabeen | Mannadey | Waqt
11 Ulajh Gaye Do Naina | Hemant Kumar | Lata Mangeshkar | Ek Saal
12 Yeh Raaten Yeh Mausam | Kishore Kumar | Asha Bhosle | Dilli Ka Thug
13 Bada Bedard Jahan | Lata Mangeshkar | Chirag Kahan Roshni Kahan
14 Lage Na Mora Jiya | Lata Mangeshkar | Ghunghat
15 Chalo Ek Baar Phir | Mahendra Kapoor | Gumrah
16 Mujhe Pyar Ki Zindagi | Asha Bhosle | Mohd. Rafi | Pyar Ka Saagar
17 Baar Baar Dekho | Mohd. Rafi & Chorus | China Town
18 Ek Musafir Ko Duniya | Mohd. Rafi | Door Ki Awaz
19 Na Jhatko Zulf Se Pani | Mohd. Rafi | Shehnai
20 Na Yeh Zameen Thi | Asha Bhosle | Mohd. Rafi | Sagaai
21 Chhoo Lene Do Nazuk | Mohd. Rafi | Kaajal
22 Sab Mein Shamil Ho | Mohd. Rafi | Bahu Beti
23 Neel Gagan Par Udte | Asha Bhosle | Mohd. Rafi | Khandan
24 Raha Gardishon Mein | Mohd. Rafi | Do Bandan
25 Aa Lag Ja Gale Dilruba | Mohd. Rafi | Dus Lakh
26 Milti Hai Zindagi Mein | Lata Mangeshkar | Ankhen
27 Jawan Ho Mashallah | Mohd. Rafi | Yeh Zindagi Kitni Haseen Hai
28 Kisi Patthar Ki Murat | Mahendra Kapoor | Hamraaz
29 Tumhari Nazar Kyon | Lata Mangeshkar| Mohd. Rafi | Do Kaliyon
30 Teri Aankh Ka Jo Ishaara | Mohd. Rafi | Nai Roshni
31 Itni Jaldi Na Karo | Asha Bhosle | Aadmi Aur Insaan
32 Aaja Tujhko Pukare MeravMohd. Rafi | Neel Kamal
33 Sajna Saath Nibhana | Asha Bhosle | Mohd. Rafi | Doli
34 Parda Hata Do | Asha Bhosle | Mohd. Rafi | Ek Phool Do Mali
35 Insaan Ne Paise Ke Liye | Hemant Kumar | Paisa Ya Pyar
36 Ek Cheez Mangte Hainv | Asha Bhosle | Kishore Kumar | Babul Ki Galiyan
37 Maine Pahli Bar Dekha | Asha Bhosle | Kishore Kumar | Dharkan
38 Sansar Ki Har Shae | Mahendra Kapoor | Dhund
39 Dil Mein Kisi Ke Pyar | Lata Mangeshkar | Ek Mahal Ho Sapnon Ka
40 Door Rahkar Na Karo | Mohd. Rafi | Amaanat

http://www.mediafire.com/?nlghmykncwn

http://cramit.in/5ggl7km5kw73

----------


## Neelima

> Parichay:Naushad
> 
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/558206...ay_Naushad.rar
>             or
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jtctsy0fjz3uk


दुनिया में हम आए हैं तो जीना ही पड़ेगा..., नैन लड़ जई हैं..., मोहे पनघट पे नंदलाल... जैसे एक से एक सुरीले गीत देने वाले संगीतकार नौशाद ने अपने लंबे फिल्मी करियर में हमेशा कुछ न कुछ नया देने का प्रयास किया और उनके हर गाने में भारतीय संगीत की मिठास झलकती है।

हिन्दी फिल्मों में 1930 के दशक से संगीत दे रहे नौशाद ने कभी भी अपने गीतों में संगीत से समझौता नहीं किया। उन्होंने अपने गीतों में जहाँ लोकगीत और लोक संगीत की मधुरता को पिरोया वहीं उन्होंने शास्त्रीय संगीत का दामन भी नहीं छोड़ा।

नौशाद ने पहली बार उस्ताद बड़े गुलाम अली खान, उस्ताद अमीर खान और पंडित डीवी पलुस्कर जैसी हिन्दुस्तानी शास्त्रीय संगीत की महान विभूतियों से फिल्म के लिए गायन करवाया। हिन्दी फिल्म उद्योग आज भी शास्त्रीय संगीत की इन महान विभूतियों द्वारा गाए गए गीतों पर गर्व करता है।

लखनऊ में 25 दिसंबर 1919 को जन्मे नौशाद के परिवार में संगीत की विरासत नहीं थी। उन्हें संगीत के संस्कार कव्वाली और भक्तिपूर्ण संगीत से मिले। उन्होंने उस्ताद गुरबतसिंह, उस्ताद यूसुफ अली, उस्ताद बब्बन साहब आदि से संगीत की शिक्षा ली। शुरुआत में उन्होंने लखनऊ के थिएटरों में मूक फिल्म के प्रदर्शनों के दौरान हारमोनियम और तबला बजाने का काम किया।

फिल्मों के प्रति प्रेम के कारण नौशाद 1937 में बंबई पहुँच गए। उन्होंने शुरुआत में कई फिल्म कंपनियों और संगीतकारों के साथ सहायक के रूप में काम किया। बाद में 1942 में एआर कारदार की 'नई दुनिया' पहली ऐसी फिल्म थी जिसमें उनका नाम संगीतकार के रूप में दिया गया। उन्होंने 'शारदा' फिल्म में पहली बार 13 वर्ष की सुरैया को गाने का मौका दिया।

नौशाद के जीवन में 'रतन' फिल्म बड़ी सफलता लेकर आई और इस फिल्म ने उन्हें एक बडे़ संगीतकार के रूप में स्थापित कर दिया। इसके बाद उनकी फिल्म 'अनमोल घड़ी' आई जिसमें नूरजहाँ के भी गीत थे। इसके बाद अगले दो दशक तक नौशाद की संगीत वाली तमाम फिल्मों ने सिल्वर जुबली, गोल्डन जुबली और डाइमंड जुबली मनाई।

उन्होंने 'मदर इंडिया' फिल्म के लिए भी यादगार संगीत बनाया। यह पहली ऐसी भारतीय फिल्म थी जिसे ऑस्कर के लिए नामांकित किया गया। नौशाद ने एक संगीतकार के रूप में हमेशा प्रयोग किए और उनके प्रयोगों के कारण हिन्दी फिल्मों को कुछ अनूठे तोहफे मिले।

हिन्दी फिल्मों में वे साउंड मिक्सिंग तथा संगीत और गायन को अलग-अलग रिकॉर्ड करने वाले पहले संगीतकार थे। यही नहीं उन्होंने 'आन' फिल्म में 100 वाद्य वृंदों वाले ऑर्केस्ट्रा का इस्तेमाल किया था। मुगले आजम फिल्म के एक गाने में उन्होंने सौ लोगों के समूह से गायन करवाया था। यही नहीं प्यार किया तो डरना क्या... गाने के कुछ अंश को उन्होंने लता मंगेशकर से बाथरूम में गाने को कहा क्योंकि वहाँ लगे विशेष टाइल की गूँज को रिकॉर्ड कर उन्होंने गाने में प्रयोग किया था।

समीक्षकों के अनुसार नौशाद के गानों में भारतीय संगीत की आत्मा बसती है। 'गंगा जमुना' फिल्म में उन्होंने अवधी भाषा की लोकधुनों का खूबसूरती से प्रयोग किया है। इस फिल्म का मेरे पैरों में घुँघरू बँधा दे... गाने में उनके संगीत की मधुरता स्पष्ट तौर पर महसूस की जा सकती है।

नौशाद संगीतकार ही नहीं एक अच्छे शायर थे और उनकी रचनाओं का संग्रह 'आठवाँ सुर' नाम से प्रकाशित हुआ। नौशाद ने 'पालकी' फिल्म के लिए पटकथा भी लिखी थी। उन्हें 1981 में हिन्दी फिल्मों के शीर्षस्थ सम्मान दादा साहब फालके पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया गया।

उनके बनाए गए 'रतन' फिल्म के गीत अँखिया मिला के..., 'मेला' फिल्म का ये जिंदगी के मेले..., 'अनमोल घड़ी' का आवाज दे कहाँ है..., 'दर्द' फिल्म का अफसाना लिख रही हूँ..., 'बैजू बावरा' का तू गंगा की मौज... और 'मदर इंडिया' का ओ गाडीवाले... आज भी श्रोताओं के पसंदीदा गीत हैं। नौशाद ने प्रेम गीत, शोक गीत, भजन, देशभक्ति गीत सहित विभिन्न अंदाजों वाले गानों को संगीत में पिरोया था।

इस महान संगीतकार को भारत सरकार ने पद्मभूषण से सम्मानित किया था। इसके अलावा उन्हें संगीत नाटक अकादमी, लता मंगेशकर पुरस्कार, फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार, अमीर खुसरो पुरस्कार आदि कई पुरस्कारों से सम्मानित किया गया था। संगीत की दुनिया की इस महान शख्सियत का 86 वर्ष की उम्र में पाँच मई 2006 को निधन हुआ।

----------


## Neelima

संगीतकार नौशाद

----------


## Neelima

*अलग था ओ पी नैय्यर का संगीत*
ओ पी नैय्यर एकदम अलग प्रकार का संगीत देते थे। उनके गीत सुनते ही पहचान में आ जाता था कि यह ओ पी नैय्यर का ही संगीत है। बचपन से ही रेडियो विविध भारती पर उनके सैंकड़ों गाने सुने। उनके संगीत में पंजाबी लोकसंगीत की महक तथा जोश था।


ओंकार प्रसाद नैय्यर

ओ पी नैय्यर (जनवरी १६, १९२६ – जनवरी २८, २००७) हिन्दी फिल्मों के एक प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार थे जो लाहौर में पैदा हुए थे तथा अपने चुलबुले संगीत के लिये जाने जाते थे।

ओ पी नैय्यर ने अपना फिल्मी सफर शुरू किया १९४९ में कनीज फिल्म में पार्श्व संगीत के साथ। इसके बाद उन्होंने आसमान(१९५२) को संगीत दिया। गुरुदत्त की आरपार (१९५४) उनकी पहली हिट फिल्म थी। इसके बाद गुरुदत्त के साथ इनकी बनी जोड़ी ने मि्स्टर एडं मिसेज ५५ तथा सी आई डी जैसी फिल्में दीं। नैय्यर मेरे सनम में अपने संगीत को एक नयी ऊंचाईयों पर ले गये जब उन्होंने जाईये आप कहां जायेंगे तथा पुकारता चला हूं मैं जैसे गाने दिये। उन्होंने गीतादत्त, आशा भोंसले तथा मों रफी के साथ काम करते हुए उनके कैरियर को नयी ऊंचाईयों पर पहुंचाया। उन्होंने कभी लता जी के साथ काम नहीं किया।

उनकी कुछ मशहूर फिल्में

आरपार

नया दौर

तुमसा नहीं देखा

कश्मीर की कली

मेरे सनम

एक मुसाफिर एक हसीना

उनके कुछ अच्छे गीत यहां मिले

----------


## GForce

अति उत्तम सूत्र ! कृपया निरंतरता बनाए रखें ! क्या आप इस सूत्र में मदन मोहनजी और दान सिंहजी का परिचय भी दे सकती हैं ! मैं आपका आभारी रहूंगा !

----------


## Neelima

> मदन मोहनजी परिचय


http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/cinemaaza...1_201_874.html

http://podcast.hindyugm.com/2009/02/blog-post_23.html

http://podcast.hindyugm.com/2009/07/blog-post_08.html

http://hindi.webdunia.com/entertainm...90625100_1.htm

http://merekuchhgeet.blogspot.com/20...blog-post.html

----------


## Neelima

**************************************************  *

----------


## Neelima

*Parichay - An Introduction To India's Musical Geniuses, Madan Mohan*

Track List
01 YEH DUNIYA YEH MEHFIL (Mohd.Rafi|Heer Raanjha)
02 MORE NAINA BAHAYEN (Lata Mangeshkar|| Bawarchi)
03 MAI RE MAIN KASE KAHOON (Lata Mangeshkar| Dastak)
04 SIMTI SI SHARMAI SI (Kishore Kumar| Parwana)
05 TERI ANKHON KE SIVA (Mohd.Rafi| Chirag)
06 KABHI TERA DAMAN NA (Mohd.Rafi & AshaBhosle| Neend Hamari Khwab Tumhare)
07 ZULF BIKHRATI CHALI (Mohd.Rafi| Ek Kali Muskayee)
08 TUMHARI ZULF KE SAYA (Mohammad Raf| Naunihaal )
09 NAINON MEIN BADRA (Lata Mangeshkar| Mera Saaya)
10 AAPNE APNA BANAYA (Lata Mangeshkar , Mahendra Kapoor| DULHAN EK RAAT KI)
11 SANWARI SOORAT MAN (Lata Mangeshkar| Adaa)
12 MORI ATARIYA PE KAGA (Meena Kapoor| Ankhen)
13 MERA QARAR LEJA (Talat Mahmood| Ashiana )
14 HUMEIN HO GAYA TUMSE (Lata Mangeshkar| MADHOSH)
15 HAMARE BAAD AB MEHFIL (Lata Mangeshkar| Baagi )
16 AYE DIL MUJHE BATA DE (Geeta Dutt| Bhai Bhai )
17 DIL DILSE MILAKAR DEKHO (Kishore Kumar| MEM SAHIB )
18 TERI CHAMAKTI AANKHON KE (Lata Mangeshkar, Talat Mahmood| CHHOTE BABU )
19 KAUN AAYA MERE MAN KE (Manna Dey| DEKH KABIRA ROYA)
20 DO GHADI WOH JO (Mohd.Rafi ,Lata Mangeshkar| Gateway Of India )
21 AAJA KAHIN SE AAJA (Lata Mangeshkar| SAMUNDER)
22 NAINON MEIN PYAR DOLE (Lata Mangeshkar| SHEROO )
23 HUMSAFAR SAAT APNA (Mohammad Rafi, Asha Bhosle| Aakhri Daao )
24 ZAMEEN SE HUMEN AASMAN (Mohammad Rafi, Asha Bhosle & Chorus| Adaalat )
25 HUM PYAR MEIN JALNEWALON (Lata Mangeshkar| Jailor )
26 SAB SE YEH KEHDO (Asha Bhosle| Bank Manager)
27 BHOOLI HUYI YADOON (Mukesh| Sanjog )
28 HAI ISI MEIN PYAR KI (Lata Mangeeshkar| Anpadh )
29 MAIN NIGAHEN TERE ( Mohammad Rafi| Aap Ki Parchhaiyan)
30 NAGHMA O SHER KI SAUGAAT (Lata Mangeshkar| Gazal)
31 ZARA SI AAHAT HOTI (Lata Mangeshkar| Haqeeqat )
32 PHIR WOHI SHAM (Talat Mahmood| Jahan Ara )
33 TU MERE SAMNE HAI (Mohammad Rafi| SUHAGAN)
34 CHHOD KAR TERE PYAR KA (Lata Mangeshkar, Mahendra Kapoor| WOH KAUN THI ?)
35 TERE PAAS AAKE MERA (Asha Bhosle, Mohd.Rafi| Neela Aakash )
36 TERE DAR PE AAYA HOON (Mohd.Rafi| LAILA MAJNU )
37 RAAHI THA MAIN AWARA (Kishore Kumar| Saheb Bahadur )
38 RASM -E- ULFAT KO (Lata Mangeshker| Dil Ki Rahen)
39 HAI TERE SAATH MERI (Lata Mangeshker| Hindustan Ki Kasam )
40 RUKE RUKE SE QADAM (Lata Mangeshker| Mausam)

http://www.mediafire.com/?owfnzuo1mfw

----------


## GForce

धन्यवाद नीलिमाजी ! आपका अत्यंत आभार !

----------


## Parbat

नीलिमा जी,
इस सुदर कार्य को आगे बढ़ाते हुए कृपया शंकर जयकिशन जी का भी ज़िक्र करे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी.

वो मेरे पसंदीदा काम्पोसेर है.

----------


## Neelima

> नीलिमा जी,
> इस सुदर कार्य को आगे बढ़ाते हुए कृपया शंकर जयकिशन जी का भी ज़िक्र करे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी.
> 
> वो मेरे पसंदीदा काम्पोसेर है.


http://dilipkawathekar.blogspot.com/...blog-post.html
http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/cinemaaza...1_201_886.html
शंकर-जयकिशन
http://agoodplace4all.com/?p=797
http://shrota.blogspot.com/2008/09/blog-post_25.html

----------


## Neelima

01. Barsaat Mein Humse Mile | Lata Mangeshkar & Chorus | Barsaat
02. Dam Bhar Jo Udhar Munh Phere | Lata Mangeshkar | Mukesh | Awaara
03. Jhoome Dil Mera Chanda Ki Chandni Mein | Lata Mangeshkar | Poonam
04. Sunte The Naam Hum Jinka Bahar Se | Lata Mangeshkar | Aah
05. Yaad Kiya Dil Ne | Lata Mangeshkar | Hemant Kumar | Patita
06. Aa Neele Gagan Tale Pyar Hum Karen | Hemant Kumar | Lata Mangeshkar | Badshah
07. Ramaiya Vastavaiya | Lata Mangeshkar | Mohd. Rafi | Mukesh | Shree 420
08. Tu Pyar Ka Sagar Hai | Manna Dey & Chorus | Seema
09. Yeh Raat Bheegi Bheeg | Manna Dey | Lata Mangeshkar | Chori Chori
10. Nakhrewali | Kishore Kumar & Chorus | New Delhi
11. Dil Ki Nazar Se | Lata Mangeshkar | Mukesh | Anari
12. Jhoomta Mausam Mast Mahina | Lata Mangeshkar | Manna Dey | Ujala
13. Dheere Dheere Chal Chand | Lata Mangeshkar | Mohd. Rafi | Love Marriage
14. Mera Naam Raju | Mukesh | Jis Desh Mein Ganga Behti Hai
15. Ajib Dastan Hai Yeh | Lata Mangeshkar | Dil Apna Aur Preet Parai
16. Sau Saal Pahle | Lata Mangeshkar | Mohd. Rafi | Jab Pyar Kisise Hota Hai
17. Teri Pyari Pyari Soorat Ko | Mohd. Rafi | Sasural
18. Yeh Mera Prem Patra | Mohd. Rafi | Sangam
19. Chale Jana Zara Thahro | Mukesh | Sharda | Around The World
20. Lal Chhadi Maidan Khadi | Mohd. Rafi | Janwar
21. Baharo Phool Barsao | Mohd. Rafi | Suraj
22. Aajkal Tere Mere Pyar Ke Charche | Suman Kalyanpur | Mohd. Rafi | Brahmachari
23. Akele Akele Kahan Ja Rahe Ho | Mohd. Rafi | An Evening In Paris
24. Likhe Jo Khat Tujhe | Mohd. Rafi | Kanyadaan
25. Rangat Teri Surat Si | Lata Mangeshkar | Mohd. Rafi | Tumse Achha Kaun Hai
26. Gar Tum Bhula Na Doge | Lata Mangeshkar | Mohd. Rafi | Yakeen
27. Ehsan Tera Hoga Mujh Par | Mohd. Rafi | Junglee
28. Main Aashiq Hoon Baharon Ka | Mukesh | Aashiq
29. Sooni Sooni Saans Ke Sitar Par | Asha Bhosle | Lal Patthar
30. Tujhe Dil Ki Baat Bata Doon | Lata Mangeshkar | Main Sundar Hoon
31. Ae Sanam Jisne Tujhe | Mukesh | Diwana
32. Dil Ki Girah Khol Do | Lata Mangeshkar | Manna Dey | Raat Aur Din
33. Meri Gali Mein Aaya Chor | Lata Mangeshkar | Dharti
34. Dooriyan Nazdikiyan Ban Gayi | Kishore Kumar | Asha Bhosle | Duniya
35. Chhatri Na Khol Ud Jayegi | Kishore Kumar | Usha Mangeshkar | Do Jhoot
36. Tum Mujhe Yun Bhula Na Paoge | Mohd. Rafi | Pagla Kahin Ka
37. Jane Kahan Gaye Woh Din | Mukesh | Mera Naam Joker
38. Zindagi Ek Safar Hai Suhana | Kishore Kumar | Andaz
39. Hum Jab Honge Saath Saal Ke | Kishore Kumar | Asha Bhosle | Kal Aaj Aur Kal
40. Chal Sanyasi Mandir Mein | Lata Mangeshkar | Mukesh | Sanyasi

http://www.mediafire.com/?zdcykgkmmho

----------


## Teach Guru

बहूत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है|

----------


## satya_anveshi

नीलिमा जी सर्वप्रथम आपको उत्कृष्ट सूत्र बनाने के लिए बधाई एवम् धन्यवाद। इसके अतिरिक्त आपने "अनमोल रत्नों" की सूची देकर भी मंच के संगीत प्रेमी सदस्यों की अत्यंत मदद की है। आपसे एक निवेदन है कि सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करना जारी रखें।

----------


## Badtameez

> http://dilipkawathekar.blogspot.com/...blog-post.html
> http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/cinemaaza...1_201_886.html
> शंकर-जयकिशन
> http://agoodplace4all.com/?p=797
> http://shrota.blogspot.com/2008/09/blog-post_25.html


जरा आर डी बर्मन तथा कल्याण जी आनन्द जी की भी बात कीजिए।

----------


## Pandit G

अति उतम सुन्दर बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र...........

----------


## Raja44

नीलिमा जी धन्यवाद की पात्र हैँ आप

----------

